
The Radioactive Boy Scout - bookofjoe
https://harpers.org/archive/1998/11/the-radioactive-boy-scout/?single=1
======
dang
Thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15466860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15466860)

2016, including a remarkable top comment that I'll ask Craig to add to the
next highlights list:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12957768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12957768)

2015 (small):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9867739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9867739)

2009:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=611583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=611583)

------
bookofjoe
>I don’t believe I took more than five years off of my life.

>Died September 27, 2016 (aged 39)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hahn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hahn)

